
Tipjoy opens Twitter Payments API, celebrates with an API Contest - Win a MacBook Air - ivankirigin
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/04/08/micro-blogging-meets-micro-payments-courtesy-of-tipjoys-api/
======
buugs
<http://tipjoy.com/APIcontest/> for those that don't want to read through the
techcrunch article

------
ivankirigin
I expect to see a few great submissions from the Hacker News community.

------
mattmcknight
I really don't get this. It seems like the usages are a bit contrived- "$1
@someone for something". It would be easier to just give people a way to
twitter their purchases once they make them.

~~~
tipjoy
We do that as well.

------
_pius
Very cool, but I don't see any way for clients to use oAuth. Requiring users
to give me their Twitter passwords seems so last year.

~~~
ivankirigin
This is a problem with OAuth. Tokens aren't transferable like passwords.

We're going to make a work-around, and it should be live within a week.
[http://groups.google.com/group/twitter-development-
talk/msg/...](http://groups.google.com/group/twitter-development-
talk/msg/81112279ddd58eb5)

From there:

No need to keep it a secret: we plan on allowing for a authorization_url param
that is an OAuth signed call to
<http://twitter.com/account/verify_credentials.json>

We'd verify the call with Twitter, then proceed like we have a twitter
password.

This call won't work though, because we'd need to update the user's status
<http://tipjoy.com/api/#creating_twitter_payment>

We'll enable a work-around by posting the tweet, and calling that endpoint
with an id of a tweet already posted.

~~~
_pius
Great, I'll be on the lookout!

